# Duckman finally coming to DVD



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

What the hell are _YOU_ looking at?

Just at long last the release of Duckman on DVD. With Jason Alexander being wickedly funny, plus Dweezel Zappa as one of the voices and musical director, few cartoons have been more twisted than Duckman.

http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releases/duckman.html


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No love for Duckman, huh? Too bad. Your loss.

Duckman: I'll never forget the last thing my father said to me...
Cornfed: "Careful son, I don't think the safety's on"?
Duckman: BEFORE THAT!!!


----------

